# Flavour Chasers YouTube!



## Maxxis (10/9/15)

Hi guys

Started a little YouTube channel for shits and giggles doing some basic reviews on what I like and things I use. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCreuC_sRsw1v76vHrQgcc7g

Check it out and let me know what you think!

PS. Admins, if I posted in the wrong section please move. Sorry in advance.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (10/9/15)

Maxxis said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Started a little YouTube channel for shits and giggles doing some basic reviews on what I like and things I use.
> 
> ...


Good luck w/the channel, I subbed and will check it out from time to time. Hope to have some interesting discussions.


----------



## Maxxis (10/9/15)

Thanks Mac, really appreciate it. 

New review up 
I dont know if I like reviewing devices :s

Anyhoo. CLICK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

Maxxis said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Started a little YouTube channel for shits and giggles doing some basic reviews on what I like and things I use.
> 
> ...



Your content looks amazing, instant Subscribe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (10/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Your content looks amazing, instant Subscribe!



Damn son! Really appreciate it. Thanks so much.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

Maxxis said:


> Damn son! Really appreciate it. Thanks so much.



Keep up the good work bro


----------



## DoubleD (10/9/15)

I watched your Looper review while vaping Looper for the first time and its spot on.
Currently watching the IPV D2 review and IMO you should keep doing what you're doing. I love your delivery style, short, sweet and informative. great stuff bro 

Subscribed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (10/9/15)

Please post your channel name I'm battling to open the links


Take me to the clouds


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/9/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Please post your channel name I'm battling to open the links
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds



It's Flavour Chasers


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/15)

Liked and subscribed 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Maxxis (11/9/15)

Sorry guys. The channel link is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCreuC_sRsw1v76vHrQgcc7g

Enjoy!


----------



## Maxxis (11/9/15)

Fluffernutter!!!


----------



## Pixstar (11/9/15)

Have to agree with you with regards to the droppers/drippers on some juice bottles. Some of the juices I bought recently have terrible drippers, they do not fill up all the way so it takes one forever to fill your tank! Very irritating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (12/9/15)

Enjoy!


----------



## Buan Stanley (12/9/15)

Loved the review on the gas phase stuff well done


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (12/9/15)

Thanks Buan. The coils are so freaking good. Really ruined all my tanks for me.


----------



## Buan Stanley (12/9/15)

Sadly my devices are way to small to handle them ... Tempted to get some just to look at 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Good luck w/the channel, I subbed and will check it out from time to time. Hope to have some interesting discussions.


I think you should keep doing product reviews if possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

Maxxis said:


> Enjoy!



You have a knack for this, I've seen many reviewers and you do well.Keep at it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (13/9/15)

Thanks so much. Up close time was a bit of a balls up but I'll get there.


----------



## Maxxis (14/9/15)

Hey Flavour Chasers! New review up. The little RDA that I love like a ginger stepchild.


----------



## Buan Stanley (14/9/15)

Been waiting for this one 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (16/9/15)

New review up! Space Pops


----------

